# Anyone has any kefir grains to sell?



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

I would like to buy some kefir grains. Last time I bought them from Hoegger but I can't find them anywhere on their site. Please PM me or e-mail me at
[email protected]. My family is having withdrawls from not having anymore kefir 

Thank you!


----------

